# Just ordered 06



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

Well boys and girls I just ordered my '06 Volcanic Orange Spec V today.
J01 Sunroof Package
V01 Spec V Brake Pacakge

Grand Total of:
18,314 after tax, title, and registration.
16,818 before all the legal bs


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Congrats on the new car! Wish i had a spec... :cheers:


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You mean 05 right?


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

nope 06, should be here in about 3 months


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Didnt realize they were making 06's. Why didnt you go for an 05 right now? Feel better about driving an 06?


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

i actually wanted an 05 so i can get it sooner but i only wanted it in volcanic orange and there was only one in that color when they did a dealer search for it, it was in mass and didnt have the brake upgrade so i passed on it


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Are the 06 same body style as 05? If so, are changes planned? I looked on nissan's site and it still only shows 05.


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

yea they are the same body style as the 05's, I heard that next year the body will get redesigned but I didnt ask about it. Ill post what that dealer emailed me before I went in today to order it:

Ryan,

The 2006 Nissan Sentra is the same overall design as the 05. They may make minor or cosmetic changes, no major redesign is scheduled.

Elliot


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thats really cool man. Its a great color! Im sure youll enjoy it, but personally if youre going to upgrade your car with aftermarket stuff, you should have opted not to get the brakes. You can get better stuff for perhaps cheaper, and a better rim selection because youre pretty limited now. I wonder what "minor changes" they made, since they made several changes already from 04>05. 

07 is supposedly going to have a new sentra. Not sure if they have any spec v plans or not. Some "credible spyshots" show that its a crap butt design, nothing like current sentra. Looks like a Murano. But who knows, well have to wait and see.


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

Btw thanks AsianJKim on the congrats.

The rim selection isnt that big of a deal with me, im prob going to keep the stockers but have them painted gunmetal. Yea i seen the pics for the 07 and its ugly as sin, thats why i made sure it was for the 07's and not the 06's. I wouldnt be a happy guy if I went there thinking im going to be getting a 04-05 body style and then end up with that thing


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I was under the impression that there was still lot's of 05 inventory to get rid of. I'm surprised that Nissan would do this. Having said that, I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> I was under the impression that there was still lot's of 05 inventory to get rid of. I'm surprised that Nissan would do this. Having said that, I'll believe it when I see it.


so nissan wont release any 06's until all the 05's are gone? you must not shop for new cars when they have all the left over sales. and since there are no more 05's in production, but 06's i guess if you wanted one a certain way you would be shit out of luck? no likely, but in 3 months when it comes in, youll be the first to see it.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

2ndGlance said:


> no likely, but in 3 months when it comes in, youll be the first to see it.


While there have been rumours to support this, I still haven't bought in.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

post some pics when u get it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm......the 05 is the last year of the b15 body..........06 is going to be a different car with a different chassis, and no QR25 (iirc)

and why in God's name would you wait 3 months for a SENTRA?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

chimmike said:


> uhm......the 05 is the last year of the b15 body..........06 is going to be a different car with a different chassis, and no QR25 (iirc)
> 
> and why in God's name would you wait 3 months for a SENTRA?


yeah dude, there is no 06 b15....you got lied to


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> uhm......the 05 is the last year of the b15 body..........06 is going to be a different car with a different chassis, and no QR25 (iirc)
> 
> and why in God's name would you wait 3 months for a SENTRA?


i was pretty sure they pushed the redesign back a year...


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

ohhh man that guy is gonna be soooo pissed lol ordered one very ugly car he didnt know he was gettin


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

T200Sx said:


> ohhh man that guy is gonna be soooo pissed lol ordered one very ugly car he didnt know he was gettin



yeah...right. They wouldnt tell him its been redesigned for 06, theyre just gonna sell it to him with the volcanic orange and brembo brakes for the same price as this years spec v. :crazy:


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey everyone thanks for the comments. Know what if it is the new body style ill keep it, just because I will have the only spec v made for that car prob ever. 1 of a kind.
And so you monkeys can finally stop basing your judgements on rumors.
Nissan North America
1-800-647-7263 press 1 for english and 0 to talk to a live operator.

Some more food for thought.



> Subject: Re: Re: I have a general question about Nissan North America, Inc. [INTR:216756]
> Date: 7/10/2005 3:52:11 PM Eastern Standard Time
> From: [email protected]
> 
> ...


So I guess now the dealer and nissan themselves are lying to me to trick me into ordering one of there new ugly sentra's.
Its a shame that even a mod would base judgment off of just some rumor and then spreading it as gospel.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

actually I don't base that off rumors. I ahve good sources who have told me this.

anyways you never answered my question.

why the hell would you wait 3 months for a SENTRA?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

chimmike said:


> why the hell would you wait 3 months for a SENTRA?


Why Mr. Anderson? why?


because I chose to.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

^lol :thumbup:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'd wait 3 months for a corvette, or a nice F350, or maybe a bimmer or benz.

but not a goddamn sentra 

it'll have the resale of a pile of crab turds the minute you drive it off the lot, and you're waiting three months for it? It doesn't have awd, or a turbo motor, or leather interior, or dvd navigation, or rwd, or convertible, or voice recognition.......and you're waiting three months for it? 

Man.........Put the eggs back in the nest!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

as I said, his car, his money, his choice.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

chimmike said:


> I'd wait 3 months for a corvette, or a nice F350, or maybe a bimmer or benz.
> 
> but not a goddamn sentra
> 
> ...


Why are you being a dick? Maybe he doesnt need it right away. Maybe it doesnt matter. He wants that particular car and options, and if he wants to wait, let him wait. You get so upset about everything, take it easy.


----------



## bling (Jan 9, 2005)

Butt Hurt said:


> Why are you being a dick? Maybe he doesnt need it right away. Maybe it doesnt matter. He wants that particular car and options, and if he wants to wait, let him wait. You get so upset about everything, take it easy.


I agree, chimmike you are an asshole. You think your right in everything and can't be proved wrong. You act like a girl with serious pms. If 2ndGlance wants to wait for a car for 3 months thats his business.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

bling said:


> You think your right in everything and can't be proved wrong.


Only thing is, he is usally right, he does know what he's talking about, however he can get rude rather quickly.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Either way, I hope buddy doesn't have the contis on his new car. I'm now with Zac in that these tires suck balls. They stick ok but wear like ass.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I'd wait 3 months for a corvette, or a nice F350, or maybe a bimmer or benz.
> 
> but not a goddamn sentra
> 
> ...


maybe he wants a 2006 model car.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I may be an asshole, but I can sure think of a number of better cars I could buy if I saved my money for three months towards a beefier down payment.

instead of waiting for a sentra with a truck engine.

I guess some people just don't like the idea of common sense.


Anyways, for your sake, I hope you don't get a friday car!


----------



## A-ONE (Jul 10, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I may be an asshole, but I can sure think of a number of better cars I could buy if I saved my money for three months towards a beefier down payment.
> 
> instead of waiting for a sentra with a truck engine.
> 
> ...


friday car?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

truck engine? wasnt the QR in the spec/altime B$ the frontier? or did it hit up the xtrail first? besides, 4 banger truck engines in small cars have a good track history.. see 240sx


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe there really isn't an 06 and homeboy is just trying to get us worked up. Someone check his credentials.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

A-ONE said:


> friday car?


yah.

friday car=lemon. I mean, I'm sure since you're so in the know, you know the problem history of the QR25 in the spec.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

no, i did hear the redesign was being pushed bacy to 07, but 06 should be a very short run year, kinda like the03 maxima was, look for the new sentra to be a very early 07...


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I just hope they don't run with that shitbox they're driving in Japan already. I think it's called Tida or something like that. I much prefer the concept/Mazda 3 lookalike deal. Based on the success of the 3, it would make more sense really.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the concept is a slightly glorified version of what the new sentra will look like.

If nissan USA gets their way, expect a much better powerplant than the QR in the to-be se-r model


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

chimmike said:


> the concept is a slightly glorified version of what the new sentra will look like.
> 
> If nissan USA gets their way, expect a much better powerplant than the QR in the to-be se-r model


Hopefully built with more quality parts than the Mazda 3 (steering wheel, seats, etc). They need to stand apart from Mazda somehow since the two cars look so similar.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I may be an asshole, but I can sure think of a number of better cars I could buy if I saved my money for three months towards a beefier down payment.
> 
> instead of waiting for a sentra with a truck engine.
> 
> ...


Your knowledge is amazing; your attitude is daunting to anyone who is new or newer.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> Your knowledge is amazing; your attitude is daunting to anyone who is new or newer.


But not newest?


----------



## nismo78 (May 11, 2005)

chimmike, is it your money? no it is not, let him make his own decisions. Every time I get on this goddamn forum you are always flaming somebody SHUT THE FUCK UP. ban me I dont give a shit, I'm not coming back here anyways. there are alot better forums out there than ones where people get criticized for questions when they don't know as much about cars.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Okay. Okay. Enough with the flamming of Chimmike. I'm sure he's already wet his pillow over this.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Actually, I dont think its phased him. This isnt the first time people have posted stuff like this. The thing is, everyone is sick of it. So let the flamming stop.

And having read this, he really wasnt being harsh or an asshole. Its his opinion. Why do you guys feel that you should be allowed your opinion, but deny him his? Plus his posts havent been anything but truthful. My spec-v depreciated nearly 4,000 right off the dealer's lot. When It got totaled in march it was worth approx. 10,700.00 market value. Which isnt very much mind you. All he was saying was to make sure that you look before you jump into something like this.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

It's not what you say.....it's how you say it.
Most people have inner monolog that restrains their initial reaction to use harsh verbiage to convey their point.....he does not. <shrugs>


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

vector03 said:


> It's not what you say.....it's how you say it.


 Yeah, but this is the internet. No one plays mommy and tells you to " watch your tone of voice" or " dont say that". If you let your feelings get hurt over someone opinion over the internet, you have just as much of a problem.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Flying V said:


> Yeah, but this is the internet. No one plays mommy and tells you to " watch your tone of voice" or " dont say that". If you let your feelings get hurt over someone opinion over the internet, you have just as much of a problem.


Couldn't agree more......if you can dissect his bullshit from the knowledge in his reply's you're good to go


----------

